# Texas Fall Rally --it's A Go!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd like to get together again with my fellow Texas Outbackers. Let's get the discussion going again.

Y'all chime in with any input you have.....dates, places, etc. and we'll see how it goes.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have been lamenting the fact that we picked up our beloved 23rs AFTER the Texas rally back in May. If we can swing it we will be there!!! (Hope DH agrees with that







hehe)

I don't have a recommendation for dates, places or anything else as we have never attended a rally nor have we camped in many places. I am open to the possibilities!

Micah


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

DH agrees!!! The only weekend we are currently booked up for is October 13-14. The rest of the fall is open and we are already getting excited!

Curtis


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark,
We would like to attend what dates are you thinking about?

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We would like to attend what dates are you thinking about?


Nothing specific yet. Kicking around the idea of meeting in Fredericksburg again. DW wants to go shopping at the Christmas store there







and we've rallied there before and had a good time.

I'm open for suggestions for dates (and other locations, of course).

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

There's an October fest or some sort of festival almost every weekend during October in the Fredericksburg area. And of course the weather is best that time of year. What was everyone's thoughts on teh KOA used during the first Texas rally, perhaps that would be a good place to book again. l think we might actually be able to make it this time.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> There's an October fest or some sort of festival almost every weekend during October in the Fredericksburg area. And of course the weather is best that time of year. What was everyone's thoughts on teh KOA used during the first Texas rally, perhaps that would be a good place to book again. l think we might actually be able to make it this time.


Just checked the Fredericksburg website. Actual Oktobefest is the first weekend in October. Personally, I've been there and wasn't that impressed with Oktoberfest, but I do like Fredericksburg. I was thinking of the Labor Day weekend myself to give us an extra day off without having to take a vacation day. But that's just me. Any time would be fine--I can usually get off (unless it's the first Friday of the month).

I thought the KOA was a great place for a rally. If we book early enough, we might be able to get the same spots we had last time.--all together in that loop at the end of the park. There were ten of us that time. Hopefully, there'll be more this time.

What do y'all think? More suggestions? Let's hear them.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We'd definitely be up for a fall rally in Fredericksburg at the KOA.

Why mess with success?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK. Now we're talking.

We've heard from mswalt, collinsfamilytx, Herkdoctor, GlenninTexas,and proffsionl.

I've PMed some other Texas Outbackers and hopefully, we'll hear from them soon, too.

Any others have input?

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Mark:
Thanks for rattling my chain and getting me back to Outbackers. Yes, we really liked the rally at the KOA and the spots we had were great.

The Outback has been in dry dock since the March rally in San Marcos, if you can believe that. John's back was killing him so much we couldn't go camping at all. He finally had surgery in June, and is in the recovery phase, also nixing camping. But, by Fall, we should be raring to go. Labor Day may be a bit early, depending on how much bending and lifting he is allowed by then. I know, I know, I should just do all of that myself and spare his back from here forward. Anyway, count us as a "Yes".


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just let me know time and place -- have allot of business traveling upcoming so if we can pick a time pretty soon that would be better


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

We're always up for Fredericksburg. The last weekend in October or 1st weekend of Nov. would work best for us.

Keith


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > There's an October fest or some sort of festival almost every weekend during October in the Fredericksburg area. And of course the weather is best that time of year. What was everyone's thoughts on teh KOA used during the first Texas rally, perhaps that would be a good place to book again. l think we might actually be able to make it this time.
> 
> 
> Just checked the Fredericksburg website. Actual Oktobefest is the first weekend in October. Personally, I've been there and wasn't that impressed with Oktoberfest, but I do like Fredericksburg. I was thinking of the Labor Day weekend myself to give us an extra day off without having to take a vacation day. But that's just me. Any time would be fine--I can usually get off (unless it's the first Friday of the month).
> ...


I like the Labor Day week-end idea as well.

Scott


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

October in Fredericksburg.... what could be nicer? We are already booked for a family get together Labor Day weekend, so that is out for us. But we are definately interested in another rally.

Keep us in the loop with the plans!

Happy Camping









Glenn & Laura


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK - interest is there. Now, to pick a date and set things up. I'm waiting to hear back from the KOA. As soon as I hear something from them, I'll post the information.

summergames, sorry to hear about John's back. And yes, you should just do it yourself and save him the effort!









I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again and in meeting a couple NEW(er) Texas Outbackers!

I'll keep y'all posted!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, one concern. It is about y'all with kids.

If we wait until after Labor Day, school plays into the equation.

Make a difference?

Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Make's no difference to us. Our kids love skipping school to go camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Make's no difference to us. Our kids love skipping school to go camping!


That's the Outbacker spirit!









Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm up for sometime in October...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

As far as school goes DD is only in preschool Tuesday and Thursday. So we will be fine with it.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We are planning an extended trip out West in October, but would be up for a weekend in Fredricksburg. We might could combine the two. We don't do holiday camping much- prefer another weekend other than Labor Day, but we can do whatever is best for the group . . . . . .


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks to MSWALT for rattling my cage as well. I started a new job in June and have been traveling alot. We are already booked for Labor Day. We have no problem taking a day off school and visting with fellow Outbackers. We could probably do the first or last weekend in October. NASCAR is in town the first week of November and the Outback will be at the track.

We are headed to New Braunfels next week and are ready to camp. We have been off about a month and a half since we returned from Fort Wilderness.

We look forward to getting together with everyone.

KB


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark,
Fredericksburg sounds good to me. I am pretty much open to any weekend. DW is school nurse, so we need to plan ahead. For the KOA I think we need to start pinning down a date. It looks like we may have about twelve interested Outbackers so far. We need to fill the KOA. 
Robert


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we really need to narrow down a date...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Will call the KOA on Monday to confirm available dates.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds great here. Look forward to meeting everyone. Labor Day is no good. Hopefully DH can get off work. I love going up to E-Rock.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Now this is the kind of R A L L Y I like to see. I know this is what I missed in San Marcos back in March, but I am not missing this one. Let's keep it rolling TEXAS style.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Update: Called the KOA today. Guy said he had to check wtih the lady who does the scheduling. Will "try to get back to me in a day."

I'll keep updating this thread.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Update: Got a message from KOA on the phone yesterday afternoon. Gave me open dates for September, not October. I'm assuing there aren't any dates in October they can accommodate a rally. I'm off early today so will calh her to confirm.

If, in fact, there is no October availability, what are y'all's thoughts on late September?

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

I still have information from Oakwood RV park in Fredericksburg from the last time we were trying to set up a rally there. The rate then (2005) was 20/night per site. The have a meeting room available to us for free if we have 10 or more rigs.
It's just a couple miles south of downtown F'burg off Hy 16. If you want, I can contact them about availability.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I still have information from Oakwood RV park in Fredericksburg from the last time we were trying to set up a rally there. The rate then (2005) was 20/night per site. The have a meeting room available to us for free if we have 10 or more rigs.
> It's just a couple miles south of downtown F'burg off Hy 16. If you want, I can contact them about availability


Thanks. I have stayed there before. I wasn't real impressed as many of the sites were close together, but it seemed like a nice ecough place, I guess. Have you been there? What do you think?

Why don't you give them a call and check out the availability for a weekend in October? I'll check back with KOA when I get home around noon.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oakwood has the week of Oct 7-14 available, including the weekend Friday, Sat Sunday 10/12-10-14.

Just need to know if that works for everyone.

I have not been to Oakwood, just spoken to them via phone.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just talked with Karen at the KOA. October is out for a rally. So what I need to know is this.....

Do we book the last weekend in September, the 28th, 29th and 30th, at the KOA or shoot for October and go with the 12-14th? Let me know ASAP so I can get back with the parks.

I PM'd everyone who expressed interest plus y'all who I notifed before. Get back to me ASAP, PLEASE!

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Either will work for me.

Thanks, Glenn


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

September 28, 29 & 30 at the KOA would work best for us, because of school, but we can make arrangements for the October 12, 13 & 14 if we need to. We just want to be there.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

September or October works for us. Having said that, I have looked at Oakwood and it didn't care for the layout...more like a parking lot than an RV park. If we could get that back corner in the KOA again, that seemed to work really well last year.

Thanks for the work on this, Mark...let us know what you decide. Our fate is in your hands. (no pressure)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*LATEST UPDATE: THE RALLY IS NOW OFFICIALLY ON!!!!*

*Dates*: Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, September 28-30, 2007
*Where*: Fredericksburg KOA
*Contact*: Karen, F'Burg KOA at 800-562-0796; mention you're with the Outbacker Rally.
*Reserve by*: Deadline for reservations is August 24th! She is holding 15 slots for us in the back (where we met before).

*mswalt* is confirmed for Friday night and Saturday night!

See you guys there!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've made my reservation, looking forward to it.

Thanks Mark.

Regards, glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Two down.....how many more to go?

Mark

*Confirmed:
mswalt
GlenninTexas*


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't think we are going to be able to make it. That is month end for Erica at work and she will not be able to take time off.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

See ya there THURSDAY night..... This way I can stand around with a cold one in my hand and watch everyone set up their rigs!!!!

Happy Camping
Bryan

P.S. Mark, I told you I wouldnt be the last one there again!
Thanks for the notes about the rally!


----------

